# Response from Amazon about varying delivery dates...



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I sent an email to Kindle CS inquiring why my delivery date is Oct. 11 when the new Kindle Paperwhite is being released on Oct. 1 and I chose Free Prime 2-day shipping.  I know some others have questioned this. So, I'm posting the text of the reply email I received here:

"Hello,

I understand your concern regarding the delivery date for the order #xxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx.

I've checked the order and see that the estimated delivery date is October 11, 2012.

I'd like to inform you that the kindle Paperwhite the Amazon leather cover are going to be released on October 1, 2012 and we'll begin shipping orders on October 1, 2012.

Please understand that once the device is available we'll begin shipping and you may receive the device even before October 11, 2012.

I request you to please check for the estimated delivery date once the device is released. If there is no change on the delivery date after the release of the device please write back to us we'll help you in the delivery of the device....Rest assured that as soon as the device is released we'll begin shipping the orders.

We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Thank you for your inquiry...."


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered a paper white 3G without special offers and the date was the 11th. I changed the order to 3G with special offers and it was the 2nd. I"ll just buy out of the offers once I get it.  Did you order with or without SO?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I ordered a paper white 3G without special offers and the date was the 11th. I changed the order to 3G with special offers and it was the 2nd. I"ll just buy out of the offers once I get it. Did you order with or without SO?


Without SO, Laura. I went in later and set up an order for one with SO without putting it through. The delivery was still Oct 11.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

That's good to know.  Mine also says Oct 11th.. and I ordered it early PM yesterday.  My PW is WIFI + 3G/ w/o offers.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine gave me the 10th, and I'm almost certain I ordered within an hour of the links going live. I was actually here trying to find whose order was placed first to see how it was possible I was put back in line so far.

I ordered a 3G (no special offers), and my delivery date estimates at 10/10. I added another later on, and it estimates 10/16.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you guys have Prime?  I ordered the Paperwhite WiFi only, no-ads, paid $3.99 for next day delivery and mine says estimated arrival October 2, 2012.  I ordered the Amazon cover at the same time, but w/o the next day delivery and it says estimated arrival October 3, 2012.  I placed my order within an hour of it going live as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is what it currently says on the 3G w/SO and w/o SO



> Pre-order now
> Due to popular demand, orders placed today are expected to ship the week of October 15th.
> Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services.


The wifi w/SO is still saying Oct 1 while the wifi w/o SO is shipping week of Oct 8th.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Do you guys have Prime? I ordered the Paperwhite WiFi only, no-ads, paid $3.99 for next day delivery and mine says estimated arrival October 2, 2012. I ordered the Amazon cover at the same time, but w/o the next day delivery and it says estimated arrival October 3, 2012. I placed my order within an hour of it going live as well.


Hi, Patricia! Good to see you. Yes, I have Prime and ordered almost immediately after the links went live.


----------



## Lanshark (Jun 17, 2010)

I ordered mine 3G with SO and delivery date is 10/3


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have Prime, and I got an estimated delivery date of 10/17.  Because of my schedule on 9/6, I wasn't able to make my order until the evening. I'm assuming this is like the iPad when a new version is released. There's often a backlog because there aren't enough units available to send all orders out immediately. I interpreted the Amazon Prime advantage to mean that once they get up to my order date / time on the waiting list, they will ship mine next, and I'll get it within 2 days of the ship date. I didn't interpret it to mean I would receive my Kindle within 2 days after they first started shipping any units. I also wonder if they produce different amounts of units for different models, based on anticipated demand. That could also make a difference in how soon they ship. Two people could have ordered at exactly the same time, but if they ordered different models, they might actually receive them several days apart.

All this being said, I have often received Amazon items well before the estimated delivery date, so maybe if we're all lucky, we'll get a nice surprise!


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Do you guys have Prime? I ordered the Paperwhite WiFi only, no-ads, paid $3.99 for next day delivery and mine says estimated arrival October 2, 2012. I ordered the Amazon cover at the same time, but w/o the next day delivery and it says estimated arrival October 3, 2012. I placed my order within an hour of it going live as well.


I have Prime also, and selected one-day shipping.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

It does seem to be rather random. I waited until early afternoon of the next day (Sept 7) to order my KPW WiFi SO. I have Prime and chose next day delivery and my date is Oct 2. Others who ordered a day earlier have Oct 11. Curious!? As far as the units w/o SO it makes no sense (to me anyway) to ship them a week later. A KPW is the same device with or w/o SO as the SO are activated/deactivated via software. They can easily deactivate the SO after it ships.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe they're hoping people will buy the SO Kindles and not bother to turn off the special offers. So maybe they're pushing those first? I also wonder if the customer's location affects the ship date at all. (Just  another conjecture...)


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> Maybe they're hoping people will buy the SO Kindles and not bother to turn off the special offers. So maybe they're pushing those first? I also wonder if the customer's location affects the ship date at all. (Just another conjecture...)


It is very possible that location of the buyer is a major factor. Amazon has distribution warehouses all over the country, but last time around they seemed to ship the first new Kindles via only a few of them. We have a huge distribution warehouse in Dallas which is about 35 miles away from my home, and most of what I order seems to originate from there. But when I ordered my Touch and Fire they both came out of Lexington, KY (I think).


----------



## Nobylspoon (Sep 11, 2012)

My 3G PW (no-SO) will be delivered on 10/2 (ordered moments after the page went up). My blue case, on the other hand, will be here 10/31. At least it isn't the other way around


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I ordered the Paperwhite only, no ads, on 9/9/12 and the expected shipping date is Oct. 17.

I just figure that, even if they are available, they can only ship so many in a day. When it's a new, hot item, it can take them awhile to get through them all.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Eh, I'll take it whenever I get it.  I'm not TOO concerned (yet).  But, as the day draws closer, I'll probably start having new-device withdrawal.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

w5jck said:


> It does seem to be rather random. I waited until early afternoon of the next day (Sept 7) to order my KPW WiFi SO. I have Prime and chose next day delivery and my date is Oct 2. Others who ordered a day earlier have Oct 11. Curious!?


It does seem random. I ordered mine later than some others on here and I received the earlier Oct 2nd ship date with prime next day. Odd.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

My KPW will be here October 3rd. However my case shows November 17th! I don't think so - I'll be picking up a case long before that. Seriously Amazon? 45 days? 

I also ordered a Fire and that is also showing the case to be about 45 days late. 

Hopefully it is just a date thing...and it actually gets here earlier. I remember with my K3 I got the case and the Kindle together on release.

Anyone else with strange case orders? I assume the other vendors might have something up sooner than amazon at this rate!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Delivery date for my KPW is October 3.  Delivery date for Amazon cover for it is October 31.  Ordered them both on the 6th -- not at same time though.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

When I ordered my Pw kindle, I saw that I was being charged for delivery, I spoke to cs and they
took off the charges, so now instead of Oct. 17rh for delivery, it is now the end of Oct.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

amyberta said:


> When I ordered my Pw kindle, I saw that I was being charged for delivery, I spoke to cs and they
> took off the charges, so now instead of Oct. 17rh for delivery, it is now the end of Oct.


I've considered changing my PW from Prime 2-day to 1-day delivery, but don't want to risk not getting shipping out in the first batch (says arrival on Oct. 3) especially since in the past, some people with 2-day shipping got their kindle ON release day.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I've considered changing my PW from Prime 2-day to 1-day delivery, but don't want to risk not getting shipping out in the first batch (says arrival on Oct. 3) especially since in the past, some people with 2-day shipping got their kindle ON release day.


I changed mine to 1 day after having went with 2 day prime initially and it didn't make a difference. I don't think it should really?


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered the 3G PaperWhite with Special Offers...with an Onyx Case this afternoon (got $280 trade in for my Verizon iPhone 4...finally) and I got an October 22nd delivery estimate on the Kindle and an October 2nd delivery date for the case.

Didn't notice the notice on the page until afterward...hoping for earlier shipping 

Oh and it's good to be back here on the boards...been since I had a K2 that I have popped in...tho I hear much of what happens from the Lovely wife (Mom133d aka Liz)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Both, the wifi only and the 3G are now saying expected ship date the week of October 22nd. 

So far my order hasn't changed away from October 2nd. 

They also put the 5 limit per customer. October is going to be fun on the Kindleboards.


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

This very obvious reason that is unavailability of the product in Amazon store. Take it as that. This is an excuse.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Three weeks from today . . . .  I can't wait!  I'm more anxious for the Paperwhite than any of the previous Kindles.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, here's my weird story for delivery dates.

I ordered my PW with SO and my wife one without SO in the same order.  My would be delivered on Oct. 3rd, while the one without SO was Oct. 11.  Same shopping cart order.  I talked to my wife about what SO was so I could try to get her's here on the 3rd as well.  So, later that day I ordered her a PW with SO and the delivery date was the 3rd.  I then cancelled the one without SO.

So, same hardware with different delivery dates because of the SO?  That is weird.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe the SO advertisers want their offers in front of possible customers' eyes ASAP?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was worried when I ordered mine because I waited until I got home. After trying to talk myself out of it I finally ordered. I ordered the WiFi SO and fuchsia cover and have a delivery date for both Oct 3rd with my prime membership. I was surprised and happy to get them together.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Maybe the SO advertisers want their offers in front of possible customers' eyes ASAP?


That's what I was thinking. I just didn't think amazon would be so blatant about it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The shipping estimate date on my paper white 3G has changed.  It now says shipping estimate September 14-October 3rd. I ordered first day, but about 4 hours after launch.  
And my fire had 7" has changed to shipped !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> The shipping estimate date on my paper white 3G has changed. It now says shipping estimate September 14-October 3rd. I ordered first day, but about 4 hours after launch.
> And my fire had 7" has changed to shipped !!


Woohoo, Laura! Great news!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

What was launch time?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

LauraB said:


> The shipping estimate date on my paper white 3G has changed. It now says shipping estimate September 14-October 3rd. I ordered first day, but about 4 hours after launch.
> And my fire had 7" has changed to shipped !!


Wow that's awesome! Let's hope this starts happening to more of us.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So far my PW 3G is still showing a delivery date of Oct. 2. I ordered as soon as the link was up. Hoping it changes though....I'd love to get it in September!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> What was launch time?


Just before 4 PM EDT on September 6th; at least that's when our members first posted the links here.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just before 4 PM EDT on September 6th; at least that's when our members first posted the links here.
> 
> Betsy


My KPW confirmation is dated September 6, 4:26:52 EDT. Still has delivery date of October 3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> My KPW confirmation is dated September 6, 4:26:52 EDT. Still has delivery date of October 3.


Sounds about right. People who paid for 1 day shipping are showing Oct 2. Prime 2 day shipping shows delivery Oct 3.

But, hey, if they start shipping them out earlier, I can be happy with that.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

For past kindles have they ever shipped them before the release date?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> For past kindles have they ever shipped them before the release date?


Yes, but only so that they actually arrive on the release date, rather than being shipped on the release date. Other than that, I don't think any have shipped earlier than announced.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Yes, but only so that they actually arrive on the release date, rather than being shipped on the release date. Other than that, I don't think any have shipped earlier than announced.


Some one will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think some K2's shipped prior to and arrived before the announced release day. Pretty sure there were some upset folks here that had paid for next day shipping and got them after the announced date and other folks already had their's in hand. I think several had shipping refunded because of it. I think Leslie might have been one of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the Touch devices were shipped early last fall.  They were originally scheduled to ship a week after the Fire but ended up shipping at about the same time, if I recall correctly.

Also, with the K3/Keyboard model, they shipped so that 1-day shipping people actually got it a day a head of the official release date.  Those with 2-day shipping got it ON release day.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> For past kindles have they ever shipped them before the release date?


Yes, the touch was scheduled for release the same week as Thanksgiving. I told everyone that it would change because Amazon wouldn't be so stupid as to ship out on a week when people were on vacation, businesses were closed, and there were fewer delivery days. As we got closer the shipping dates moved forward by at least a week.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, that's interesting, thanks for the replies everyone. Here's hoping we all get a surprise and they ship early then!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Yes, the touch was scheduled for release the same week as Thanksgiving. I told everyone that it would change because Amazon wouldn't be so stupid as to ship out on a week when people were on vacation, businesses were closed, and there were fewer delivery days. As we got closer the shipping dates moved forward by at least a week.


This backfired for me! I was going away the week of Thanksgiving, and my KTouch wasn't due to arrive until the following week, when I would be back. I was happy with that arrangement. But then Amazon moved the date forward, and the Touch arrived the day before I was leaving. I was packing and otherwise getting ready for my trip, and was so busy I didn't even have time to open the box! (It was very hard to resist the temptation to open it, but I knew I would get severely distractred, and I truly didn't have the time to spare!) I stored it away, and finally got to it when I returned home. I would have actually preferred it didn't show up until I got home.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> This backfired for me! I was going away the week of Thanksgiving, and my KTouch wasn't due to arrive until the following week, when I would be back. I was happy with that arrangement. But then Amazon moved the date forward, and the Touch arrived the day before I was leaving. I was packing and otherwise getting ready for my trip, and was so busy I didn't even have time to open the box! (It was very hard to resist the temptation to open it, but I knew I would get severely distractred, and I truly didn't have the time to spare!) I stored it away, and finally got to it when I returned home. I would have actually preferred it didn't show up until I got home.


You couldn't throw it in your luggage and open it when you arrived?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was travelling by plane, and I was already bringing my K3 to use on the plane. I was visiting out of town relatives I don't see that often, and I wanted to spend as much time as possible with them on the trip. (as opposed to being distracted by my new toy.) I didn't have time to set the new Kindle up before the flight, and I wouldn't really have had time to deal with it during the trip. I certainly enjoyed it when I got back, though!


----------



## Nobylspoon (Sep 11, 2012)

Sandpiper said:


> My KPW confirmation is dated September 6, 4:26:52 EDT. Still has delivery date of October 3.


My 3G PW (no-SO) confirmation is dated September 6, 1:13:58PM EST. Still 10/2 (1-day Shipping). Fingers crossed for early shipping though.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I ordered my PW3G w/out SO at 1:30 pm pdt with Amazon prime going to Seattle.  It ships Oct 11.  That's a long delay if shipments start Oct 1.  But I guess I can wait.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

My order says delivery Oct 23rd for PW and 29th for cover!  Ack


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your stories about delivery dates.  I've tried to make sense of why they're all so different but I just can't find a common thread.  I'm choosing to believe that Amazon's explanation (in my original post) is right and that they will arrive sooner than expected.  This has happened to me many times with other products from Amazon.

Many of you will remember the fiasco with the release of the K3 (keyboard) a couple of years ago.  The actual deliveries were a mess.  People who ordered 2 weeks after release were getting theirs sooner than those who ordered in the first hour.  I think maybe Amazon is just being cautious about estimated delivery.  Customers are happier when something comes sooner than expected rather than being later than promised.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

After ordering my KPW, noticed they updated the ship date changed to week of Oct 22nd.  Mine says delivery Oct 23rd.  Wish I had ordered earlier, but had to sell my NookGlow first.


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ordered both Kindle PW with WiFi and Ink Blue cover on Sept. 9. Kindle is coming on Oct. 3, but the cover is coming on Oct. 31. Does anyone have any earlier shipping date on the cover?


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think amazon has any idea whats going on.  I had to wait to get payed to pre-order, so I just placed the order this morning 9/15.  My PaperWhite has a delivery date of the 24th, and the cover has a date of the 3rd.  I guess we will just have to wait and see when this stuff shows up


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's just a matter of how quickly they get PWs and covers from the manufacture and can ship them out.  All they can do is estimate based on production rate etc.  But there can always be unforeseen issues, assembly lines breaking down and getting behind etc.


----------

